# Finally "Winterized"



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I of course have not cut the grass for awhile, but was still wanting to get that last couple hours of seat time on the CC before the end of the season just to chop up the remaining leaves. The constant rain for quite some time has left the ground soggy for the past couple weeks, so it looks like I am done.

I finally drained the fuel from the line trimmer and blower, added Sta-Bil to the gas cans, and filled them back up. I also added Sta-Bil to the tractor tank and the tank on my push mower. My neighbors probably thought I was nuts, as I had everything sitting in my back yard, running, letting everything run long enough to ingest the Sta-Bil/fuel mixture. 

I was wondering if the "newness" of the CC would wear off over the course of the Summer, but it did not. I still cant bring myself to put it in the shed with everything else, so it still resides in the garage. The next 5 months are going to suck, as I do not care if I step foot outside again until it is at least 65-70 degrees. 

Everything is taken care of, maintained, and should start effortlessly next season, in which I am anxiously awaiting. Come on warm weather! Its time like this I wish I was living in Florida again. 

Greg


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

My Wife just called me from the FL Keys. She said it is 82 now. They are doing some major repairs to the place due to salt corrosion over the years. Poor girl can't use the pool as it is getting rebuilt also. 
Rodster in Michigan


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel your pain Greg. I mulched leaves, mowed and aerated a little over two weeks ago and spread my last bag of fertilizer over the yard. I mixed in stabil the last time I filled the can. The weekends just don't feel right if I don't use the tractor for something. I still need to hook up the trailer and bring some firewood to the garage. I have been waiting for the wood to dry out some first but the rain won't stop long enough. The tractor stays in the garage because it will no longer fit in the shed. I always run it at least once or twice a month to haul wood or just run around the yard or down the street. I figure it is good to keep the battery up and everything lubed. Well, that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.  

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am doing pretty good this year. Still more to go, but probab;y better then ever. Still have the pushmower out.Had been waiting to mulch more leaves, but real wet here also. Now it is just waiting for its winter clean up, and oil change. I have the Gravely, and my Ingersoll 224 still out though. The Greavely has been on pulling trailer detail, and the 224 is in wod splitter mode. That will stay out all winter for use when the wether is OK.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I put "The Boy" to work a couple of weekends ago.
He is 15 and gets to ride the LTX1000 for cutting the yard. 
He hummed and hawed when I told him I wanted him to help me winterize that tractor. When I explained to him that if this tractor falls apart, we are not getting another, and he would be cutting grass with the push mower, he grudgingly followed me out to the shed.

I coached him through the winterizing process, and in particular deck removal and CLEANING.

Long story short, he came away (I hope) with a better understanding of the tractor and I got to stay off my hands and knees for a change.

SnowMower


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Time to get started. I have mowed and vacuumed up the last of the leaves and pine needles, so the Craftsman is ready for lube, oil change, sta-bil, oil filter, air filter cleaning, deck cleaning, wash, wax and cover. 

Oil change and filters for the 2 generators, run and sta-bil. Extension cords readied.

Drain the gas trimmer and wipe down, grease the connectors of it and all the accessories. Check the line in the trimmer. 

The 140 will start to be torn down for engine rebuild and "restoration". 

The 170 will get cleaned, oil, filters and continue to work hauling. Maybe even a little snow plowing if we get any this year.

PW's and edger will get oil change, tanks drained, cleaned and stored. PW's will get pump flush.

Tiller will be used through the weekend getting the garden ready for winter. Then oil change, wash, wax sta-bil run through then tank drained.

Lots of work to do but still decent weather here in the afternoons.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea, I still have to take the deck off, clean and lube it all up, etc. I guess I'm in no hurry to do all of that, because once thats done, there will be nothing else to do to it. I'm gonna have to get the LT out a few times over the winter, even if it's just to drive it around in the snow. Winters here are just too long for those who absolutely despise the cold stuff. 

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have to winterized mine even during the winter i use it. Its not down for more then a month and Im cutting again. It maybe leaves or weeds but Im using it again.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Must be nice, Jody. I need to find me a new hobby for the winter months. I tried to take a little target practice, but now as I look back, maybe it wasn't such a good idea. 

Greg


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

What...you guys dont like my added cooling vents? LOL 

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It would look better on GREEN and YELLOW:furious:


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Winterize?*

Winterize, No need for the here with my tractor. I use it all year for mowing, leaf pick up, and now it has the snow blower mounted to it. Which I used yesterday.

The deck sits at work waiting for a slow day to tear it down and replace a belt and a bearing that is squeaking.

Basically all my equipment runs all the time even the old Simplicity tracto has a plow on it for moving small amounts of snow, and in the summer for a trailer mover

Bob


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *What...you guys dont like my added cooling vents? LOL
> 
> Greg *


That photo left us speechless. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *It would look better on GREEN and YELLOW:furious: *


Green and yellow ones don't require added air vents to keep them from overheating. :winky:  

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with Keeweenaw....but I think I put some grease on the moldboard plow.:lmao:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...Im stayin' away from the "green and yellow" comment. I seen the decals at Meijer, and couldn't resist. Jane looked out into the garage and thought they were real. The look on her face was priceless. And yes, they are removeable. 

Im looking forward to cleaning the tractor all up, but I have some stuff to paint first. I dont want the dirt and dust all over the garage just yet until I can get the car stuff out of the way.

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Ahh, so that's how you did it. At first glance I thought a flock of black birds flew over after eating berries.:lmao: Than I thought naw, you would have washed that off instead of taking time to get a camera. Besides, it looks too realistic. So that left airbrushing and photo shop. I just could not see you painting something like that on your baby permanently. So I figured it must be photo shop. :furious: 

Mark


----------

